# il perdit sa femme et ses enfants



## incas

Bonjour,

J'ai traduit en italien un passage d'un texte, et j'aurais souhaité de votre part une lecture afin d'en repérer les erreurs qui peuvent s'y trouver et de verifier que le sens global est le meme.



Le passage en francais:

Les années précédentes, il perdit sa femme et ses enfants et Martin se désespéra au point d'en renier dieu. Puis, un jour, un vieillard de son village natal, qui était devenu pèlerin et avait une reputation de saint, alla le trouver. Et Martin lui ouvrit son coeur.


La réécriture en italien:

Anni prima, gli morirono sua moglie e i sui figli Martin si disperò al punto di rinnegare Dio. Poi un giorno, un vegliardo del suo villaggio natale, chi era diventato un pellegrino e aveva fama di santo, andò a trovarlo. E Martin gli aprì il suo cuore.

Merci,


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, incas.
In WRF non si fanno correzioni di testi, dovresti porre domande specifiche relative a ogni tuo dubbio.
Intanto, partendo dalla prima cosa che vedo, ti posso dire che "gli morirono" a mi avviso è molto più colloquiale di "il perdit", che letteralmente sarebbe "perse".


----------



## incas

Grazie per la risposta caro Necsus,

La prossima volta sarò più specifico, non ero al corrente di questa regola quando ho spedito la mia domanda. L'ho appresa doppo.
C'è un modo di dire simile a "gli morirono" in francese per permettermi di meglio capire la sfumatura ?


----------



## Necsus

Non credo che in francese esista una costruzione simile, ma qualcuno sicuramente saprà dirtelo. 
Letteralmente "gli morirono" significherebbe "morirono a lui", quindi dire "*gli* morirono *sua *moglie e i *suoi *figli" è una ridondanza da evitare, in quanto in questi casi il possesso è indicato dal pronome personale e non occorrono gli aggettivi possessivi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutt'e due 
Confermo quanto detto da Necsus, la costruzione in oggetto non esiste in francese .


----------



## adeborts

Di conseguenza, uno direbbe: "Martin perse moglie e figli"?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, adeborts.
Sì, puoi dirlo, però dipende dal contesto, perché così rischia di diventare anche troppo spersonalizzato. Lascerei gli articoli determinativi: "Martin perse la moglie e i figli".


----------



## adeborts

Necsus said:


> Ciao, adeborts.
> Sì, puoi dirlo, però dipende dal contesto, perché così rischia di diventare anche troppo spersonalizzato. Lascerei gli articoli determinativi: "Martin perse la moglie e i figli".




Ciao e grazie!


----------



## sagittania

incas said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai traduit en italien un passage d'un texte, et j'aurais souhaité de votre part une lecture afin d'en repérer les erreurs qui peuvent s'y trouver et de verifier que le sens global est le meme.
> 
> 
> 
> Le passage en francais:
> 
> Les années précédentes, il perdit sa femme et ses enfants et Martin se désespéra au point d'en renier dieu. Puis, un jour, un vieillard de son village natal, qui était devenu pèlerin et avait une reputation de saint, alla le trouver. Et Martin lui ouvrit son coeur.
> 
> 
> La réécriture en italien:
> 
> Anni prima, gli morirono sua moglie e i sui figli Martin si disperò al punto di rinnegare Dio. Poi un giorno, un vegliardo del suo villaggio natale, chi era diventato un pellegrino e aveva fama di santo, andò a trovarlo. E Martin gli aprì il suo cuore.
> 
> Merci,


Forse è un errore di battitura, ma è errato dire CHI era diventato un pellegrino; è invece CHE ...
Inoltre VEGLIARDO è la forma un po' più  ricercata di Vecchio..


----------



## Landslide89

Io nella prima frase userei il trapassato prossimo, visto che la frase comincia con "Anni prima" e inserirei un gerundio visto che c'è un rapporto di causa effetto tra il fatto che Martin abbia perso moglie e figli e la sua disperazione...Non è letterale però penso possa restituire il senso della frase. 

"Anni prima, avendo perso moglie e figli, Martin era caduto in una disperazione tale da fargli rinnegare Dio. Poi, un giorno, un vecchio del suo villaggio natale, che si era fatto pellegrino e aveva fama di santo, andò a trovarlo. E Martin gli aprì il suo cuore".


----------

